# ST 2011 Annual Auction



## goldenrose (Mar 1, 2011)

March 1st has arrived! Here in the midwest we have beautiful sunny skies for the 2nd day in a row! The time is now to start lookin', decidin' & dividin' plants for our annual fund raising auction! For any newbies, we have an annual auction to hopefully cover website hosting fees for the year so we can continue to enjoy & benefit from ST! My mailbox box is clear, ready & waiting for donations!
Game plan - same as it's been the past couple of years? If you have any suggestions for changes, don't be shy, speak up!
To recap what we've done in the past -
The month of March I will accept donations, start to categorize (paphs, phrags, any other orchid, other plants), then starting Monday, April 4th each week during the month a lot of plants will be available for bidding. April 1st is a Friday so I'm assuming it would be better to start the bidding on Monday morning the 4th (or do we start Mar.28th)?
Tentatively here's what we're looking at- 
1st lot/week Monday Apr.4th - Sunday 11:59PM. Apr. 10th.
2nd lot/week Monday Apr. 11th - Sunday 11:59PM. April 17th.
3rd lot/week Monday Apr. 18th - Sunday 11:59PM. April 24th.
4th lot/week Grand finale -Monday Apr. 25th - Sunday 11:59PM. May 1st.

Plant donors can include shipping or winning bid covers shipping, it will be listed in the post when bidding period opens.
Pictures are preferred, a full plant description including pot size & leafspan.
The easiest way to make payments for the winning bids is to click the *donate* button in the upper right corner. You can also mail a check to Heather.
Any other points need recap/reminder?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 1, 2011)

Yayayayayayayayayyaaaaa!!!!


----------



## nikv (Mar 1, 2011)

I've been eagerly waiting for this event! I'll have some plants to donate. Need to take a look around the grenhouse . . . . :rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 1, 2011)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## Heather (Mar 1, 2011)

I was just thinking it was about this time! Thanks again Rose for volunteering to chair the event, and to everyone who can think about donating plants and funds! Our annual payment for hosting is due in May so this is perfect timing! 

THANK YOU ALL in advance!


----------



## koshki (Mar 2, 2011)

Excited newbie here...could you explain how the bidding and payments work?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 2, 2011)

We post phots of the plants for auction , people bid against each other here, winner gets plants when payment rec'd by Auctionmaven.


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 2, 2011)

koshki said:


> Excited newbie here...could you explain how the bidding and payments work?





NYEric said:


> We post photos of the plants for auction , people bid against each other here, winner gets plants when payment rec'd by Auctionmaven.



if you look in the upper right corner of any page you will see a yellow-orange colored button that says donate. If you have a paypal account just click the button. If you don't have paypal, then you can send a check off to Heather who will gladly send you her snail mail address if you PM her.
Here is what was donated last year - http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15513.
If you want to see the results from each week, here's what you do -
at the top of this page is a gray horizontal bar, click members list, then click G, scroll down to Goldenrose, click. Just a few lines down you'll see - see all threads started by Goldenrose, click & go to pages 3 & 4, you can see what all was available for auction last year & the results.


----------



## nikv (Mar 2, 2011)

Click on the SlipperTalk Fund category and take a look through the auction threads from previous years. Should give you a good idea of what to expect this year.


----------



## hchan (Mar 2, 2011)

If you're an Aussie, don't forget about the Australian auction which is slightly separate due to shipping constraints. Details are in this thread: http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19402.


----------



## ohio-guy (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Rose, 
I had a couple ideas to drum up interest. 

-Perhaps we could have past winners post photos of plants they won and bloomed.....
-We could have an "Oh CANADA!" plant each week if we can line up some Canadian donors....we have some really great Canadian members after all!
-Maybe do the same thing for the European members!..."Hey EUROPE!"....
We all know The Aussies are already kicking in, what do you think? (Isn't it cool we are such an international bunch?)
-Finally, maybe we could put forth a wish list of things we are looking for....just in case some one needs a nudge to add some of their excess. For example, I am thinking of buying a few mini Catts, and I could just as easily bid on some here as to buy from some other source. And I want a really nice, twisty petaled Paph philippinense, and I am also looking for Phrags crosses made with Dalessandroi ..... 

I will donate one of the blooming size Nick T "Lucky Bells" that I got from his close out auction. Ernie said in an past post this was one of his favorite Nick crosses I think. Nick is out of business, so there won't be more coming from him!

And thanks again for all the hard work you do to organize this. 

Eric, (Ohio-guy)


----------



## nikv (Mar 2, 2011)

Another thing to consider are non-orchid plants. Last year, I won some Lycoris and Crinum Lily bulbs, which I adore. I know that some ST members also grow carnivorous plants, too.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 3, 2011)

BTW, the auction pays for the forum fees!


----------



## etex (Mar 3, 2011)

Nik- glad you like the spider lilies and crinums!

Eric(Ohio guy), I'll be donating some compact catts. 


Love our auctions!!!


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 3, 2011)

ohio-guy said:


> Hi Rose,
> I had a couple ideas to drum up interest.
> 
> -Perhaps we could have past winners post photos of plants they won and bloomed.....
> ...



All good ideas Eric - I'm open to all, the idea is to raise money! We have had a couple of European donations in the past and the Canadian members could make those of us in the states jealous as to what they have available legally! Canadians - is April a safe time to be shipping plants?
I would say post your past purchases/photos here on this thread .... or should we start a seperate one?


----------



## Heather (Mar 3, 2011)

Great ideas! 

I am loving my Iris from last year - hopefully they will bloom soon.  
Definitely think additional types of plants is a great idea!


----------



## John M (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm looking around to see what I've got that might interest somebody here in Canada. Will let you know what I come up with, Rose. 

April is the beginning of the shipping season; but, it's "iffy", depending on where in Canada the plants start and finish. May is more reliable for shipping.


----------



## Wendy (Mar 3, 2011)

John M said:


> I'm looking around to see what I've got that might interest somebody here in Canada. Will let you know what I come up with, Rose.
> 
> .



Just let me loose on your greenhouse John....I'm sure I could find something of interest to me. :evil::clap:


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Mar 3, 2011)

Somewhere in the archives is a photo I posted of a P. "gardneri" I won at auction the year before...I think the consensus here was that it was really wilhelminiae....but a great bloom and plant...hoping it will spike soon.


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 4, 2011)

John M said:


> I'm looking around to see what I've got that might interest somebody here in Canada. Will let you know what I come up with, Rose.
> 
> April is the beginning of the shipping season; but, it's "iffy", depending on where in Canada the plants start and finish. May is more reliable for shipping.



Thanks John!
Sounds like any Canadian auctions should take place the last week of April then, part of the finale!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 4, 2011)

If anyone wants to send plants to US from Montreal, Canada, I'm going to the Orchidphiles show and planning to have the Export inspector certify plants!


----------



## John M (Mar 5, 2011)

Wendy said:


> Just let me loose on your greenhouse John....I'm sure I could find something of interest to me. :evil::clap:



:fight:


----------



## Heather (Mar 9, 2011)

My Iris are in bud! 

Any interest in kingianum? Let me know. I'll be putting photos up shortly.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 9, 2011)

I have some plants I'll be putting up for auction, but I guess I don't understand the process this time.


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 10, 2011)

ohio-guy said:


> Hi Rose,
> I had a couple ideas to drum up interest...
> -Perhaps we could have past winners post photos of plants they won and bloomed.....
> -We could have an "Oh CANADA!" plant each week if we can line up some Canadian donors....we have some really great Canadian members after all!
> ...





SlipperFan said:


> I have some plants I'll be putting up for auction, but I guess I don't understand the process this time.


Have the suggestions confused people? Nothing has changed - PM me with your donations or even post here. At this point in time 1 person has contacted me plus Eric's offering here. 
Don't delay -
start today!


----------



## etex (Mar 10, 2011)

Heather said:


> My Iris are in bud!
> 
> Any interest in kingianum? Let me know. I'll be putting photos up shortly.




Heather-Glad the iris are doing well and budding. Mine are,too! They multiply and naturalize readily.


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 10, 2011)

etex has donated the following, THANKS for getting the ball rolling!
Paph Annabellchen - (liemianum x delenatii) PB,3 growths, 17"LS, 5" pot
Paph Matrix NT 194 (S Gratrix 'Lemon Zest' x Conco bellatulum 'Pert') BS, 9" LS, 3 1/2"pot.
Blc Orange Digger 'Kiilani'- (Blc Orange Nuggett x Lc Gold Digger) 3 pb division,13" tall inc. pot, 3 1/2" pot.
C Summer Spot 'Carmela'- ( C. Summer Stars x C. acandiae) 6 pb and 1 new growth division, 11" tall, 3 1/2" pot.
Slc Hsin Buu lady 'YT' - (Slc. Wendy's Valentine x L anceps) 10 pb division, 10 1/2" tall, 4" pot.
Dgmra Winter Wonderland 'White Fairy' 4 fat pb division 5" pot.
Bulbophyllum biflorum 'Lil' Chm/AOS 6 pb and 1 new growth, 3 1/2" pot
Lc Breen's Jenny Ann 'Cheng Min #2'- ( Lc Persepolis x Lc Sheila Compton) 6pb and 2 new growth division,12" tall, 4 1/2" pot.

ohio guy has donated a Paph. Lucky Bells BS, THANKS Eric!

Photos will be included when we list during the auction or do we want a preview in addition to the description?


----------



## Ernie (Mar 10, 2011)

We'll find something TBD...


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 10, 2011)

I'll check my greenhouse tomorrow and send you a list Rose. If I don't forget...


----------



## Heather (Mar 11, 2011)

I'll definitely donate a piece of the D. kingianum, looks like I'll be dividing in perfect time for this!


----------



## Hera (Mar 11, 2011)

I won't be donating plants this year, but if anybody wants to donate some neos, I'll be bidding:drool:


----------



## nikv (Mar 11, 2011)

I'll take a look around the greenhouse and see what I can come up with as a donation. I know I'll have a couple of Schomburgkia front divisions to donate and maybe a paph or two.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 11, 2011)

I have some compot paphs I'll pot out and some species; i will get photos this weekend.


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 11, 2011)

NYEric said:


> I have some compot paphs I'll pot out and some species; i will get photos this weekend.


Photos, I don't think are needed at this time, just let me know what you have!


----------

